# Involuntary Childlessness Ladeeeez (and Gents) Who Rock!!!!!!!



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy a la Jq, who came up with this fantastic idea.  Please feel free to add to our new list of involuntary childlessness peeps who are great influences or particulary good examples of  involuntary childlessness in the media that are shown in a positive light.

Cheers

Natalie xx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Great thread. Did you know that Nancy Mitford (1904-1973) was involuntarily childless? I'm not sure she technically qualifies as someone who rocks, but a remarkable woman none the less.


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Catherine Cookson was also one of the gang!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Dolly Parton was never able to have children.  She doesn't talk about it much but apparently it was something to do with an allergic reaction to a birth control drug she had taken when she eas younger.  She underwent a partial hysterectomy when she was 36 and was told she would never have children

She definitely rocks, what a woman!


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah Dolly Parton is an amazing woman! Respect.

I think that songstress Stevie Nicks is also involuntarily childless - I think she lost one and I heard that the song Sarah (which is one of my all-time favourite songs ever) is partly about that loss.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Katherine Hepburn, the actress who wanted children but was never in the right relationship. Also Frida Kahlo - the painter. She had several miscarriages and couldn't have children because of her accident as a young girl.  

xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

How about our rocking Queen Elizabeth I? One powerful woman.


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Just had to pop back in and second the vote for Frida Kahlo - if you don't know her - Google her and take a look at her art. She is amaznig - and her pieces are very autobiographical and tackle the sadness, madness and pain she went through with several m/cs. Also she was in constant pain most of her life from a horrific car accident. But through all of this she created the most extraordinary art. I find I resonate so much with her work - it's really moving.
Bernie xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep, Frida K rocks! I've got a pair of earrings with her self portrait on - very funky! Jq x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Martina Devlin,an Irish author also - her most recent book is called " Ship of Dreams" about the Titanic. She wrote "The Hollow Heart" if anyone has read it. Beautiful book-sad but hopeful at the end.


----------

